# Next Rifle Will Have A Synthetic Stock



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry Chris that Don and I double posted in the give away thread!









Yes Don I think a synthetic stock will be on the next rifle as that walnut is to nice to throw in the landrover passenger seat footwell and take out in the rain. I'm looking to find more ground to stalk over and go lamping, maybe even start taking clients out if I can make it happen.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Sorry Chris that Don and I double posted in the give away thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you get synthetic made stocks for rifles made in England?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rick you can get synthetic stocks for rifles made from all over the world!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Rick you can get synthetic stocks for rifles made from all over the world!


 I have checked with companies over here that are well known that make synthetic stocks and no one makes one for a BSA 30-06.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh you may well be right there Rick as I doubt I'd be able to get one for my Bruno. But any new rifle no problem.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Can you get synthetic made stocks for rifles made in England?


 The ques. was for rifles made in England.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I see that and as I have said unlikely but I don't know that for sure.

Could you have a synthetic stock made in America for an American rifle from the early 1990's?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Why I asked you is besides the BSA 30-06 being my favorite and you being where you're at I thought maybe, just maybe that someone may be in the business of making synthetic stocks for English made rifles as I'm sure there would be a good market for it. There must be thousands of BSA's over there as they have been around for a long time!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not that I know of. I couldn't see anyone (myself included) putting a plastic stock on a classic UK made rifle. A new wooden stock yes they'll have the pattern to machine one out. I'll try and phone the chap who did mine and see what I can find out.

I know what you were asking Rick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Not that I know of. I couldn't see anyone (myself included) putting a plastic stock on a classic UK made rifle. A new wooden stock yes they'll have the pattern to machine one out. I'll try and phone the chap who did mine and see what I can find out.
> 
> I know what you were asking Rick.


 Thanks.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea you can get synthetics for 1990's american made rifles. I got a synthetic for my dads 300 win mag after he dropped it and splintered/cracked the wood stock. Problem is getting one that is quality made. Like anything you find tons of crap but with only a few gems actually out there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I couldn't find one for my CZBruno ZKK 601 when I was looking anywhere, I know its a Czech rifle but there were 1000's made.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Matt, I just talked to the CZ importer for here in the US and he says that your best bet is actually to contact the company over there and see if you cant buy a synthetic stock directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No mate not CZ! CZBruno. The 2 company's split 10 or more years ago.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like you need a new rifle, If you need some advise on how to start needing a new rifle and how much better the new one would be and go from there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I don't need advice on that Barry! I send my firearms certificate off, get a variation and buy one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the variation add a new rifle or replace the old with the new Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it can do both but the cost will differ. If I want to get rid of one and buy another then its free but if I want to keep my .243 and get a .308 then its about $90's I think.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You can send that CZBruno over here when you're done with it Matt. I'll make sure it's well taken care of. LOL I just can't wrap my head around wanting a synthetic stock at all guys. Most of the replacement stocks I've ever looked at are cheap looking and feeling. I understand not wanting to beat up the wooden stocks but I try and replace the stock synthetic ones that come with mine as fast as I can. Maybe it's just the carpenter in me. Good luck on the search !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom let me put it this way. You are day in day out culling deer, your getting piss wet through, covered in mud, blood and crap do you wan't to clean a rifle every day!? You can throw it in the landrover and not worry about the wood.

Oh and that Bruno is going nowhere!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I see your point but sometimes those scars tell a beautiful story and the wood seems so much more comfortable. I'm not knocking anyone, just hate to see a nice stock sit in the closet. I tried on the Bruno. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You get up to Scotland one day shooting red hinds in the pissing rain for a week that'll swell the wood so you couldn't hit a bulls arse with a shovel!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO. Never gave that a thought at all. I clearly see your point. Definitely stay away from the laminated ones then ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom I'm like you I love my walnut stock but I do a little more than you guys so look at it as a work tool to do a job!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Point taken. My shotgun used to take a heck of a beating during waterfowl season but that was only so many days a year.


----------

